# Moving to Aberdeen from OC, California



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all

My family is planning to move to Aberdeen In January 2008. The family consists of me, my husband and our 3 year-old daughter. We have never lived in the UK before and would real appreciate any information reg. houaing, schools etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

anjiyer said:


> Hi all
> 
> My family is planning to move to Aberdeen In January 2008. The family consists of me, my husband and our 3 year-old daughter. We have never lived in the UK before and would real appreciate any information reg. houaing, schools etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I assume your husband works in the Oil Industry?
I can't really help on schooling etc ... its one of the most Northern poitns of the UK. Scotland is a beautiful place though, but you'll have to wrap up warm


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks much for the welcome. Yes, my husband would be working in the Oil and Gas Industry. Any suggestions on where to look for houses and the cost involved?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

anjiyer said:


> Thanks much for the welcome. Yes, my husband would be working in the Oil and Gas Industry. Any suggestions on where to look for houses and the cost involved?



You could start here 
ASPC - Property Search and Real Estate throughout Aberdeenshire


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

ABERDEEN is a big city very good schools, lots of night life shops ect but only a few miles outside is the beautiful highlands country side. Jan chance you will get snowed in very cold east winds .I am sure the scottish will give you a warm welcome.Tricia


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Tricia

Thanks! Would you have any recommendations on what areas are best to live in Aberdeen?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot depens on your budget, out or in town.If you give me a guide i try to help .ps the first of the snow has started today. 
Regs Tricia


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

My husband will be working in the Bridge of Don area in Aberdeen. The post code is AB23 8GD. We want to live in an area within a reasonable commute (like 20-30 minutes) from there. I have no idea of rental costs, but we are definitely interested in living in a house as opposed to a flat. Any directions will help. Tks!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi There, Had a wee look 2 bed house cottage outside Aberdeen about 600+
near to town is a lot more lots of student flats.Have a look at mdleasing.co.uk
Regs Tricia


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Anjiyer,

I know the area well and given the postcode of your husbands work, then you definately dont want to be south or west of the city.

Aberdeen is in the dark ages. There is only 1 major road going south/north called Anderson Drive and at busy times its a nightmare, there is no ringroad option and Aberdonians drive like the French (nae discipline at all).

The Bridge of Don has its own large residential area with good infrastructure/links/schools etc (its even got a large Tescos).

For a nicer quality of living look North and Northwest avoiding Anderson drive, try Ellon, Oldmeldrum, Kemnay, Inverurie a 40 minute trip can take you as far north as Peterhead and some lovely villages inland.

One of the biggest letting agents in the area is the Aberdeen Solicitors property centre at aspc. co.uk clearly leases etc are watertight.

I should imagine your husband employer will have a connection with an agent/solicitor with his own book.

Grumpy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grumpy said:


> Hello Anjiyer,
> 
> I know the area well and given the postcode of your husbands work, then you definately dont want to be south or west of the city.
> 
> ...



Good info, thanks Grumpy


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the exhaustive info, Grumpy!


----------



## akwohlg (Jan 25, 2008)

I will also be relocating to Aberdeen in April or May with my wife and 6 month old baby. Any other suggestions on housing? I'll be working in/around Dyce. Any thoughts on Inverurie?


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All

Finally, we are here! Whew!

We will be moving into our rental house by mid May. In the meantime, have a few questions:


Are there any Indian salons around Aberdeen? specifically for eyebrow threading. I know, not the easiest of things to find!!
Know of any good toddler playgroups, swimming classes in the Kingseat/ Newmachar area?

Thanks for all the earlier info and support!


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry cannot help with beauty/Indian salons but judging by many of the women in Aberdeen They obviously dont exist (only kidding). I would suggest getting into the centre of town (Union street etc) and just scout about, ask questions and take recommendations etc.

As for Nurseryss/playgroups etc. Ypur first stop MUST be the local council who will have a list of the registered establishments in the area, and outline what services they provide.


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all

I was given a contact number for the Newmachar Playgroup, but the number seems to be wrong. The info on the council website also lists the same number. Has anyone got the correct number or contacts please?


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

anjiyer said:


> Hi all
> 
> My family is planning to move to Aberdeen In January 2008. The family consists of me, my husband and our 3 year-old daughter. We have never lived in the UK before and would real appreciate any information reg. houaing, schools etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Aberdeen ....lol... who said the Americans never had a sense of humour?

Don't forget your sun tan lotion!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*I have a friend that commutes from Montrose*

She catches the train or drives depending on her mood (oil industry as well).

Check it in a map, just so you know that it is feasible (she does not have children though).


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Newmachar is a wee run out of Aberdeen, so unless you live near to it there will be closer nursery's. If you are to be located in the oil industry try to find out the lcoation of the complex you work at as the complexes are widespread and often poorly served by public transport. It can be important to live on the side of Aberdeen that your work is because the main route (Anderson Drive) is a throw back to the stoneage of roads and can snarl up at the slightest gust of wind.


----------



## Ellan_Vannin (May 26, 2008)

RE: eye brow threading - my wife gets her's done at Ishoka 11 Albyn Terrace.
The Indian girl who used to do them there has apparently left to have a baby but there is another Indian girl there who does them.


----------



## anjiyer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you for the info. That is a big help.


----------



## nancyfak (Aug 29, 2009)

*How is it?*



anjiyer said:


> Hi all
> 
> My family is planning to move to Aberdeen In January 2008. The family consists of me, my husband and our 3 year-old daughter. We have never lived in the UK before and would real appreciate any information reg. houaing, schools etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Just wondering how things are going? We are considering jobs in Aberdeen. In the oil industry. Living in NM right now. How do you like it?


----------

